
Should I put single skill or multiple skills on my Resume - christopherDam
I know multiple technologies like iOS, Android, Ruby on rails and somewhat python. I have side projects also and worked on official projects. I was wondering should I mention multiple skill or single skills on resume. My primary technology is iOS.<p>How recruiters choose resume.  I have some very bad experience in past as I have shown some of great achievements of stackoverflow and github which are very good but none of big companies choose my resume instead they choose my colleagues resumes which are just ordinary and have nothing special.<p>I want to know If I mention multiple skills on resume is it good point or bad point. How recruiters select resumes.
======
greenyoda
If I were a hiring manager (I used to be one, but no longer am), seeing
multiple skills would indicate:

\- An ability to learn new things, which is probably more important than any
particular skill.

\- Knowledge that's not limited to a specific, narrow area. For example,
someone who has spent their entire life doing nothing but coding mobile apps
in iOS would probably have less ability to deal with issues that interact with
the server side of the software stack.

So I'd recommend listing all the skills you have significant experience in.

However, your resume is a marketing document, not some kind of official
biography, and as such can be tailored to the kind of job you're applying for.
If you're applying for iOS jobs, you can spend more space presenting your iOS
skills.

------
loumf
I have hired dozens of devs and seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of resumes and
I don't remember ever seeing one with just one skill on it.

I expect a list in order from most skilled to least, with perhaps some
qualifier (proficient in:, familiar with:, etc). The skill should also show up
in the areas below (projects, jobs, etc). If I look at a resume and see iOS
listed first on the skills, and it is used in the current job, and it's in the
first github repo -- I know I'm looking at an iOS resume primarily. The other
skills just fill out the picture.

In your case, I would concentrate on improving your english proficiency (or
getting editing help). There are many (small) grammatical mistakes in your
question above, and if your cover letter or resume are similar, they could get
rejected on just that. I'm not saying that that's a good thing (I personally
have not rejected on that), but the folklore in resume screening values
grammar as a proxy for "attention to details".

------
janbernhart
I've seen and judged more resume's then I can count. My advise; list what
you're good at, don't list what you've only little expertise in.

Some companies prefer polyglots over 1 language specialist, but others prefer
someone that focussed on exactly the language (and version and frameworks)
they use as well.

In general; you can't be good at 25 things. For me its a red flag if you list
every technology you've briefly touched or read about as skill.

If you're interested in more than just iOS, find a place where they for
instance value server-side programming skills. If they purely and only want to
see iOS, odds are you'll end up in a job with very narrow responsibilities and
focus. Which is okay if you just want iOS and nothing else. But perhaps not in
your case.

------
auganov
What I'd do is list as many as I can without making it look like random name
dropping. Basically try to relate the skills to past jobs, projects,
experiences etc. If iOS is your primary skill don't be afraid to call yourself
an "iOS developer". You're much more than that, but if somebody is looking for
an iOS developer they want an iOS developer.

Is the difference between you and your colleagues just the skills and
experiences listed? Same school, age , nationality, ethnicity etc? It could be
that you're being filtered out by something that seems completely arbitrary.

